# looking to add my first SIG to my collection. which one?



## Colt45 (Feb 2, 2010)

ive narrowed it down to 3 SIGs 225,226,228
i think i like the looks of the 226 the best, i just not a big fan of the big ass screws on the 225.

if you could only have one out of these 3. which won would you choose?


----------



## terryger (Feb 1, 2010)

Colt45 said:


> ive narrowed it down to 3 SIGs 225,226,228
> i think i like the looks of the 226 the best, i just not a big fan of the big ass screws on the 225.
> 
> if you could only have one out of these 3. which won would you choose?


if you're considering the 228 then you should also consider the 229 . its the heavy duty brother of the 228. slightly(you won't nortice) heavier build but that is because the 229 has a stainless slide as opposed to the folded composite oif the 228 allowing it to handle the more substantial .40 and .357 sig rounds. if they are too much round for you or you prefer 9mm forget what i said. the 228 will suit you fine. :smt023


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Furthermore, if 9mm is what you want... stick with the 228, its lighter slide offers better balance and the gun won't have the more top heavy feel of the 229. Not to mention better full height cocking serrations on the slide, as both the 225 and 226 have.


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

226 all the way. I love mine.


----------



## Colt45 (Feb 2, 2010)

haha ya forget to mention, already have a 357 and a .40 so the SIG will be a 9mm. thanks for the info on 228 and 229, any insight on the 225 and 226?


----------



## Colt45 (Feb 2, 2010)

after more searching and studying, ive decided to go with the p229.
but would not beable to afford one brand new. but i'm confused.. is there different types of p229? cause ive noticed my local gun shop wants $850 for a new one, seen some on the internet for over $1000, and some used for $800+ and some for $650 new..

here are some local p229 for sale.

this guy only wants $500 for a used p229?!?! that just seems like to good of a deal to be true? what do you guys think is a good deal for a used p229?
and what is the average cost for a new p229?
http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218...&cat=185&lpid=
http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218...cat=185&lpid=1
http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218...&cat=185&lpid=
http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218...&cat=185&lpid=
http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218...&cat=185&lpid=

also is the .40 cheaper than the 9mm? they seem to be cheaper and more common.


----------



## terryger (Feb 1, 2010)

$500-600 for a 229 is right in the ball park right now. the guy at the shop is trying to get top retail for a new one and the sig is a higer dollar gun. once it leaves the shop however it drops by 40%. of course the everyday joe wants the same thing he paid for it

yes, there are different versions but they are basically cosmetic with some very minor engineering diffs. 

with the economy the way it is right now all the guns that got bought when people got all that cheap re-fi money are going on the market to buy groceries. 

if ya have cash you can play hardball. 

and fyi, even if you have a ccw you won't put too much use on a pistol in a year. without one you can only shoot it at the range once in a while. they buy it, put about 3-400 rrounds through it and sell it when their friends have all seen it or they get hungry. buying a used sig is a win- win deal.


try to get one with trijicon night sights. buying them and having them mounted will cost 130-150.

the sig world is your oyster!:smt023


----------



## Colt45 (Feb 2, 2010)

lol thanks alot man:mrgreen:
So i should be looking for a used one around $500-$600?
are any of the ones i listed a good deal on my end, or should i hold out a bit more to see if a better deal comes along?
also i seen one that had no screws showing on the grip, is that just a new grip they added?
example:


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Huh?!


Why does that new 229 look like its wearing a 228 slide?


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Great choice! I really like my P229.










P229 on left - P239 on right. I like the look of the SAS myself. Both DA/SA and 40S&W

The no screw grips are new I think. Boasted as ergonomic.

Also found this at Top Gun Supply.










Sig P229R VA State police

First time I've seen the gold accents.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Colt45 said:


> lol thanks alot man:mrgreen:
> So i should be looking for a used one around $500-$600?
> are any of the ones i listed a good deal on my end, or should i hold out a bit more to see if a better deal comes along?
> also i seen one that had no screws showing on the grip, is that just a new grip they added?
> example:





YFZsandrider said:


> Huh?!
> 
> Why does that new 229 look like its wearing a 228 slide?


That's the new Sig E2 models, the feature a removable grip to change the gripl size, added the SRT and short trigger, and went back to the slim slide plus a couple other small changes.

Sig 229 E2

Sig 226 E2


----------



## terryger (Feb 1, 2010)

nevermind


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

terryger said:


> cause it's a 228. good eye. :mrgreen:


It's a 229.

As posted above.



VAMarine said:


> That's the new Sig E2 models, the feature a removable grip to change the grip size, added the SRT and short trigger, and went back to the slim slide plus a couple other small changes.
> 
> Sig 229 E2
> 
> Sig 226 E2


----------



## terryger (Feb 1, 2010)

my carry 229 with the sig 357 barrel in use.










i added the trijicon nightsites cause the factory one on one stack sights are hard on my old eyes:smt023










you can see the tritium in the center of the dots. glows like cryptonite in the dark :smt023 tightened my patterns to 2 inches at 20 yards or less:target:

and it doesn't matter which manstopper round you get, .357 sig oir .40 as you can buy the other caliber in a drop in barrel and the mags are made to hold either round . i have both as my xd is a 40 and it saves on ammo. i understand you can even buy the drop in 9mm if ya wamt to play with banger rounds:anim_lol:

if you look at my hogues and how they are worn you can see i actually use mine rather than having it sit on a shelf in a safe. :rock:


----------



## terryger (Feb 1, 2010)

VAMarine said:


> It's a 229.
> 
> As posted above.


thanx marine!


----------



## Colt45 (Feb 2, 2010)

k i think i have found one locally, he doesnt have a pic up yet, he wants $650 for it. ive noticed there is 2 types of p229. one with ridges on the bottom front part of the barrel, and one with out. is there any difference other than the looks? what is the P229 DAK dual action only? what does dual action mean?
and how do i know if the one im looking at is DA/SO or just DA?

pics of what im talking about http://www.genitron.com/HandgunDB/DB-Compare-Selections.asp?ID1=2874&ID2=1205&ID3=1202


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Colt45 said:


> k i think i have found one locally, he doesnt have a pic up yet, he wants $650 for it. ive noticed there is 2 types of p229. one with ridges on the bottom front part of the barrel, and one with out. is there any difference other than the looks? what is the P229 DAK dual action only? what does dual action mean?
> and how do i know if the one im looking at is DA/SO or just DA?
> 
> pics of what im talking about http://www.genitron.com/HandgunDB/DB-Compare-Selections.asp?ID1=2874&ID2=1205&ID3=1202


Read over this, it will answer some of your questions.

*Sig Model Reference Guide - End of 2009 *

Double action only(DAO) will not have a decocker, Traditional Double Action/Single Action(TDA) will have a decocker.

As for the two types of 229 and ridges....I think you're talking about a 229 and a 229R, the 229R having a rail for mounting accessories which looks to be what you are calling ridges.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

VAMarine said:


> That's the new Sig E2 models, the feature a removable grip to change the gripl size, added the SRT and short trigger, *and went back to the slim slide* plus a couple other small changes.


So does that mean its basically wearing a 228 folded carbon steel slide?

if so, then its only available in 9mm?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

YFZsandrider said:


> So does that mean its basically wearing a 228 folded carbon steel slide?
> 
> if so, then its only available in 9mm?


So it would seem, looking at the pics on the site, I don't see the "Stainless" written on the slide and it's only listed in 9mm.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Found this on the web



> The SIG SAUER E2 models provide improved handling for a wider range of shooters than ever before in two of the most popular SIG handgun platforms.
> The E2 Enhanced Ergonomics P226 (shown) and P229 build on the successful components that have made the P226 and P229 the choice of armed professionals world-wide. The designed one-piece modular grip with improved texture reduces area in the back strap and overall circumference, providing a better fit over a wider range of hand sizes. The modular grip snaps securely in place eliminating the need for grip screws. A lanyard loop is standard. E2 models feature the innovative Short Reset Trigger (SRT) system providing a 60-percent reduction in trigger reset. E2 models also include a reduced reach trigger, providing an even better fit for shooters with smaller hands. A redesigned decocking lever can be combined with an optional ergonomic slide catch lever for a reduced profile; ideal for high two-hand grip techniques. Both models feature a frame machined from 7075-T6 aircraft grade aluminum with a black hard coat anodize finish, and integral accessory rail for tactical accessories. Slides are machined from a stainless steel billet and coated with a proprietary Nitron finish for long lasting durability and corrosion resistance. The E2 version of the P229 adds even more features. Updated slide design replicates the classic look and feel of the P226 and P228 with a robust new external extractor that enhances reliability and durability. Its magazine design increases 9mm capacity to 15-rounds in a flush-fit profile - that's two more rounds more than the standard P229, and the same capacity as the P226.
> The E2 Enhanced Ergonomics P226 and P229 are currently available in 9mm with Nitron finish and SIGLITE Night Sights.


----------



## SigSavior88 (Feb 17, 2010)

Honestly go to a range that lets you rent guns and just fire 1-2 clips per gun, its easy to find the one that you will like the most in that amount of time.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

SigSavior88 said:


> ....just fire 1-2 clips per gun...


Uh oh... here we go. :smt107

:watching:


----------



## Colt45 (Feb 2, 2010)

i'm actually going in right now. they only have the p225 and p228 for rent though:smt104
it should still give me an idea of how the p229 will feel and shoot. i'll be back later with update


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

somewhat, but keep in mind, that even in 9mm, the 229 has a different balance than the 228. Similar, though.


----------



## Colt45 (Feb 2, 2010)

Imm back, i was wrong they had p225&p228 in a 9mm for rent, and p226&p229 in .40 
so I love the P229 recoil is very low, feels as low, or possibly lower than the glock 19. the trigger seemed a bit heavier than the glock though. And I also LOVE the way the glock feels in my hands, more so than the sig actually, i read alot about ppl not liking how it feels in there hands?!?! i dont understand that, i think the grip is great! also shot the glock 27 the recoil is rediculous, my .44 colt andaconda has less recoil

, the reason i didn't want this gun in a .40 was i already have a beretta 96 .40 and i liked that the size of the p229 would have way low recoil shooting 9mm rounds.. but i also love the gock 19..

So i have made my decision, since the p229 9mm avereages about $100 more than the .40, i'm just going to get it in a .40 cal. then i'll sell my Beretta 96, and buy the glock 19, that way i can have both:mrgreen:

i'll upload my targets here in a sec..


----------



## Colt45 (Feb 2, 2010)




----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

I have the P229 in 40. The nice thing about buying the 40S&W is that you can convert it to a 357sig or 9mm with a simple barrel change. The 357 sig uses the 40S&W magazines and if you convert to 9mm you have to buy 9mm magazines.

My P229 had a DAK trigger when I purchased and I converted it to DA/SA. I like the DA/SA much more than the DAK.


----------



## Colt45 (Feb 2, 2010)

ya the one i rented was a DA/SA but trigger still feels a bit heavy, i think i'm just so used to my beretta that i compare every gun i shoot against it. I have probably shot over 2000+ rounds out of my Beretta since shooting any other gun. 

do you guys think it would be wise for me to sell my Beretta 96 to get a glock 19? in your guys oppinion, do you feel like thats an upgrade or a downgrade?


----------



## jediwebdude (Nov 30, 2008)

What sold me on the P226 Elite was the short reflex trigger, which translates into less hand movement when shooting in the range. It is a well made gun and quite purdy.


----------



## yzfrider (Jan 17, 2010)

jediwebdude said:


> What sold me on the P226 Elite was the short reflex trigger, which translates into less hand movement when shooting in the range. It is a well made gun and quite purdy.


Love the wood grips!


----------



## terryger (Feb 1, 2010)

yzfrider said:


> Love the wood grips!


me too. makes me want some!:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## terryger (Feb 1, 2010)

Colt45 said:


> ya the one i rented was a DA/SA but trigger still feels a bit heavy, i think i'm just so used to my beretta that i compare every gun i shoot against it. I have probably shot over 2000+ rounds out of my Beretta since shooting any other gun.
> 
> do you guys think it would be wise for me to sell my Beretta 96 to get a glock 19? in your guys oppinion, do you feel like thats an upgrade or a downgrade?


it's purely personal but i don't think glock is nearly the same qaulity as the baretta. not soemthing i would do.


----------



## Mental Avenger (Feb 24, 2010)

SaltyDog said:


> I have the P229 in 40. The nice thing about buying the 40S&W is that you can convert it to a 357sig or 9mm with a simple barrel change. The 357 sig uses the 40S&W magazines and if you convert to 9mm you have to buy 9mm magazines.


Actually you don't have to buy 9mm magazines. I bought a P229 SAS 40S&W and then bought a Fire Dragon .357Sig barrel for it. I recently bought a Fire Dragon 9mm barrel and a pair of Sig 9mm magazines. The only difference between the 40/357Sig magazine and the 9mm magazine is the little holes that tell you how many rounds are in the magazine. Otherwise the magazines are interchangeable, at least as far as I can tell.

Does anyone have any different information on that?


----------



## doyle01 (Feb 28, 2010)

I am getting a CZ rami 9mm tomorrow never had a CZ just wanted one . My next Sig will be a 226:smt1099


----------

